# Game taugliche Grafikkarte



## Omexlu (25. August 2011)

Hallo,

Bin neu in der community und bin auf der suche nach einer gametauglichen grafikkarte mit einem bildschirm anschluss und einem hdmi out, um den PC an den LED TV anzuschliessen. Die grafikkarte soll mit den neueren spielen mithalten können und nichtallzuteuer sein. Moment ist eine 512mb geforce GT220 drin. Bissl alteres modell und ich denk die ist nicht so gametauglich. Den einbau wollte ich selbst vornehmen.

Mein PC:
- inter core duo
- 6 gb ram
- schnittstelle grafikkarte PCI-Express

desweiteren hab ich noch ein ram slot frei den werde ich auch noch mit einem 2gb ram barren erweitern so komm ich auf 8 gb ram. Im grunfe sollte das die basis reichen für gaming?

Welche grafikkarte könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Bei nem core 2 duo nutzen 2GB mehr RAM nix, und für Spiele sind sowieso selbst 4Gb mehr aus ausreichend.

Bei der Grafikkarte wäre ein wichtige Frage: was für ein netzteil hast Du? Für nur einen Dualcore wäre wohl eine AMD 6770 das maximale, alles, was stärker ist, sollte an sich einen Quadcore als CPU dabei haben. Hier die 6770, ab ca. 85€ PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!   die wäre um Welten stärker als eine 220 GT, welche für Spiele an sich völlig ungeeignet ist und es auch schon war, als die neu rauskam, denn eine "2" als zweite Ziffer heißt an sich "Office- und anspruchloses 3D" - für Spiele sollte es da mind eine "4" als zweite Ziffer sein, sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Nvidia


----------



## Omexlu (25. August 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn ich am Wocheende mal Zeit hab öffne ich mal den PC um zu schauen welches netzteil drinne ist.
Ist die 6770 gut? kann mann damit die neueren Spiele Problemlos zocken?

Ich danke dir 

Ps. Hab ein LED TV 117cm Diagonale bringt die Grafikkarte das fertig mit aktuellen Spielen?

Thx


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Ich sag mal so: es gibt schon eine Reihe Spiele, die mit einer 6770 auf hohen Detailstufen schon nicht mehr so gut laufen werden, aber für diese Spiele bräuchtest Du - wenn Du eine bessere Grafikkarte nehmen würdest - dann auch einen Quadcore. Ansonsten nutzt eine bessere Karte als die 6770 nichts. Aber zumindest auf mittleren Details sollten alle Spiele noch gut laufen, viele auch auf hohen Details, und wenn Du es bisher nur mit einer 220GT ausgehalten hast, wird eine 6770 eine Offenbarung  

Wegen des LED-TV: wichtig ist nicht die Größe, sondern die Auflösung. Die dürfte ja FullHD sein, und dafür reicht die Karte dann - mit den oben genannten Einschränkungen - völlig aus.

Welche Spiele spielst Du denn so?


----------



## Omexlu (26. August 2011)

Hallo,
Hab gestern noch mal geschaur in cpu-z steht intel core duo quad drinne, ist das das was du meinst?
Auf meinem jetzigen pc hab ich noch nie gezockt aber och will jetzt damit anfangen da die ps3 mir höllisch auf den ... Geht 

ja ist Full-HD die auflösung müsste ich nochmala nachschauen.

Spielen würd ich gern ego-shooter oder spiele wie gta, la noire usw. Vielleicht ein paar rennspiele adventure spiele.


----------



## TigerTobi (26. August 2011)

Omexlu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hab gestern noch mal geschaur in cpu-z steht intel core duo quad drinne, ist das das was du meinst?
> Auf meinem jetzigen pc hab ich noch nie gezockt aber och will jetzt damit anfangen da die ps3 mir höllisch auf den ... Geht
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

ich bin in Sachen Hardware jetzt wirklich kein Experte, kann dir aber sagen, dass du mit einem DualCore und GTA IV keine Freude haben wirst. Es wird zwar laufen, aber dann nur in einer niedrigeren Auflösung und ganz ruckelfrei sollte das dann auch nicht sein.
Und LA Noire gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht für den PC, soll aber glaub ich im 4.Quartal erscheinen. Da es auf die gleiche Engine setzt wie GTA IV, wirst du aber auch hier zu kämpfen haben. An ein flüssiges Bild in Full HD glaub ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Die Rockstar Games sind schon sehr auf "HighEnd" PC´s getrimmt, wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## LordAragorn (26. August 2011)

> Hallo,
> ich bin in Sachen Hardware jetzt wirklich kein Experte, kann dir aber  sagen, dass du mit einem *DualCore* und GTA IV keine Freude haben wirst


---->


> Hab gestern noch mal geschaur in cpu-z steht *intel core duo quad* drinne, ist das das was du meinst?



Auf meinem Core2Duo NICHT-Quad läuft GTA IV auf 1280*1024 mit Luschengrafik auf hohen Details flüssig ^^ FullHD ist halt dann nochmal ne andere Liga, wäre aber wichtig, welcher Quad-Core so verbaut ist ^^


----------



## TigerTobi (26. August 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> ---->
> 
> 
> Auf meinem Core2Duo NICHT-Quad läuft GTA IV auf 1280*1024 mit Luschengrafik auf hohen Details flüssig ^^ FullHD ist halt dann nochmal ne andere Liga, wäre aber wichtig, welcher Quad-Core so verbaut ist ^^


 
Und wie ist dein CPU getaktet? Weitsicht etc. kannst du dann aber nicht hochgestellt haben, da so kein flüssiger Betrieb möglich ist in meinen Augen. Und unter flüssigen Betrieb meine ich so ruckelfrei wie auf der XBOX360 mit mind. gleichwertiger Grafik  Also auch mal durch das nachgebildete Manhatten im Spiel fahren zu können, ohne dass es ruckelt...


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Also, ich hatte auch mit nur einem Dualcore GTA 4 spielen können - natürlich bringt ein Quad dann einen ordentlichen Schub. Ist halt auch teils eine Sache des Anspruchs: wer wie bei einem Actionshooter mind 60 FPS haben will, kommt mit nem Dualcore nicht weit.


@Omexlu: wenn Du doch einen Core 2 QUAD hast, sieht es schon wieder anders aus - da kannst Du mit einer Karte ab 140€ auch aktuellste und kommende Games gut spielen. Du solltest aber mal aufschreiben, welchen Quad Du GENAU hast. Das steht bei CPU-Z bei CPU unter "Name", da sollte so was wie Q8400 oder so stehen. Somit wäre nur die Frage, was für ein Netzteil Du hast, oder auch anders gefragt: was würdest Du insgesamt ausgeben können? Man könnte dann halt genauer sagen: für zB 200€ entweder eine gute Karte für 200€ kaufen, oder ne Karte für 140€ + neues Netzteil.


----------



## Omexlu (26. August 2011)

Hallo,

So hab eben mal mehr zeit gehabt und alles mal genau nachrecherchiert, da mein PC momentan noch so ist, wie ich ihn gekauft habe.

*Pc Modell:* _HP Pavilion p6116be Desktop_
*Motherboard:*_ IPIEL-LA3 (Eureka3)_
*Prozessor:*_ Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200_
*Memory:* _6 GB (vielleicht noch ein 2GB barren dazu)_
*Aktuelle Grafikkarte:* _NVIDIA GeForce G210_
*OS:* _Windows 7_
*Netzteil:* _300 Watt (das wird denk ich nicht reichen)_

Hier nochmals den Link zu allen Infos:
HP Pavilion p6100 Desktop PC series 

*Ich denk max 250 eur könnte ich ausgeben. lohnt es sich bei meinem PC?*

_Als Anhang auch nochmals die Cpu-z export Datei._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Ich würde da eine AMD 6870 einbauen und dazu ein Markennetzteil mit 405-500 Watt, dann kommst Du mit 200€ hin. Mehr als eine 6870 macht nur Sinn, wenn Du in absehbarer zeit eine neue CPU kaufen willst, was bei dem alten Mainboard aber bedeutet, dass Du Board, RAM und CPU neu kaufen müsstest (ca. 200-300€ zusammen zusätzlich zur Graka)

Graka zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express und als Netzteil hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX500 V2, 500 Watt  oder wenn Du für später ein besseres willst oder eines, wo man unbenötigte Kabel abnehmen kann, kannst Du natürlich auch mehr ausgeben. Netzteil nicht unterschätzen, da sollte kein 30-40€-Billignetzteil rein.


ps: vorsichtshalber mal ausmessen, wieviel Platz die Grafikkarte hat, bevor sie vorne anstößt


----------



## Omexlu (26. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich danke dir, ja endweder ich bau die selbst ein oder lass es machen. Ja dachte mir schon dass ich ein neues netzteil kaufen muss.
Reicht ein AMD 6870 dann für die neuen Spiele ? 

Und danke nochmals für eure Hilfe

EDIT: Hab gerade gesehen unter dem LInk von der Graka die hat keinen HDMI aus für meine LED TV ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Also, ich hab eine 6870 und kann damit alles auf hohen Details spielen, nur maximale Details machen manchmal Probleme, da versagen aber teils selbst Karten für knapp 300€. Aber für die Spiele, die eine bessere karte als eine 6870 wirklich "brauchen", müsstest Du halt eh eine bessere CPu haben, daher würd ich nicht was besseres als eine 6870 kaufen. Nur wenn Du sowieso bald aufrüstest, würd ich eine Karte für 200 (Nvidia GTx 560 Ti oder AMD 6960) oder 250 Euro (Nvidia GTx 570) kaufen. Es ist aber nicht so, dass zB eine GTx 570 dann auch ca. 70-80% besser als eine 6870 ist, nur weil sie 70-80% mehr kostet, sondern die ist "nur" je nach Spiel 30-45% besser.


----------



## Omexlu (26. August 2011)

Ja ich denk eine 6870 wird denk ich mal reichen. Wenn ich damit wenigstens Spiele auf hohen Details spielen kann , reicht mir das auch.

Die aus deinem Link hat aber kein HDMI ausgang, vielleicht anderer Herstellen nehmen?
Denks du mit meinem 117cm diagonale LED TV müsste auch klappen um auf diesem mit der 6870 in guter Quali zu zocken? (per HDMI 1920x1080)
Ich denk dann muss ich den TV nur als Hauptbildschirm setzten und dann sollte es klappen ?

Danke erstmal


----------



## Omexlu (27. August 2011)

Hallo, 

War eben bei EP:MediaStore hier in Luxemburg. Also der Herr meinte mit meinem 44" LED TV wird das eher nix oder sehr verpixelt. Er hat mir zwar eine GTX 560 Ti angeraten aber ich denk wenn ich damit nit auf meinem LED TV Spielen kann (in guter Qualität), dann hat es keinen Sinn?

Was haltet ihr davon , hat er recht ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? ^^ vermutlich ein nvidia-Fanboy, der behauptet, dass eine AMD ein sichtbar schwächeres Bild produziert? ^^ Alle Karten stellen das Bild in FulHD dar, es gibt keinen Grund, warum dann "verpixelt" sein sollte. Klar: wenn Du nur 1m vor nem 44 Zöller sitzt, ist es verpixelt - aber egal mit welcher Karte   Eine GTx 560 Ti wäre aber halt schneller. Dafür kostet die auch direkt mind. 30-40€ mehr.


Und die 6870 aus meinem Link hat laut techn. Datail in der Produktbeschreibung sehr wohl auch HDMI - hast Du dort nachgesehen oder woanders?


----------



## Omexlu (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

Also ich habe mir zum testen mal Fear 3 runtergeladen und siehe da sogar mit der jetztigen grafikkarte läuft es einigermassen flüssig. Also dann nehm ich an dass es mit der GTx 560 Ti richtig funzten wird. Auch auf dem LED TV zocken ist kein Problem. Sollte auch laufen.

Ist Fear 3 so "schmall" in der Grafik, dass es sogar jetzt flüssig läuft? Also ich denk besorg mit aber eine graka  sollte funzten der aus dem geschäft hat wohl nicht so die ahnung lol 

Mal umsehen. Ich habe gesehen GTx 560 Ti gibs in verschiedenen preisklassen was ist da der unterschied?

EDIT: Und diese hier , 2 GB ? http://www.amazon.de/Gainward-GeFor...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1314555412&sr=1-1 

Ist ja gleicher chop mit 2gb müsste doch geil sein oder?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2011)

Du spielst FEAR3 mit dem 210GT flüssig, oder wie? Dann aber sicher auf niedrigen Details. Das ist dann quasi die Konsolen-Version, die braucht halt nicht viel Power, da Konsolen rein technisch nur so gut wie ein 3-4 Jahre alter PC ist.

2GB sind eigentlich unnötig, schaden aber auch nicht. Die Phantom bei amazon ist aber auch sehr leise, das würd ich bei dem Modell sogar eher als "wichtig" bezeichnen als die 2GB RAM. Ist nur die Frage, ob die wirklich die ca. 60€ Aufpreis zur einer 6870 wert ist. Von der Leistung her eher nein.


----------



## Omexlu (29. August 2011)

Ja war auf niedrigen Details aber funktioniert.
Werde dann wohl diese nehmen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Also die GTx 560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI. Die sollte auch mit neueren Spielen zurecht kommen, sollte damit alles ruckelfrei spielen können.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2011)

Es kann halt Deine CPU bei manchen Spielen vielleicht dann "zu schwach" sein, da es zwar ein Quadcore ist, aber ein älterer - aber im Schnitt solltest Du alles gut spielen können.


----------



## Omexlu (29. August 2011)

Ok das ist schön zu hören ja wenn ich den grossteil spielen kann auch wenn neue spiele nur auf niedrigen Details ist das schon ausreichend. Hauptsache es ruckelt nix. 

Was ist eigentlich mit GTX 570 ist die eigentlich nicht besser? Oder minimal?

EDIT:
ODer die sollte auch noch bissl besser sein wie die 560 Ti:
http://www.pcspezialist.de/pcs1200749-radeon-hd-6950-2gb-sapphire-amd-2xmdp2xdvi.html

Vom Preis nicht viel unterschied darum frag ich hier mal


----------



## Omexlu (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt ein gutes angebot gemacht bekommen von PC Spezialist die bauen mir das ganze auch ein, weil ich da nicht so viel Ahnung hab.
Bestellt habe ich nun ASUS gtx 560 ti CUII overclocked version + thermaltake R2 550 W Netzteil
Desweiteren bestell ich gleich das Logitech F710 Gamepad schnurrlos dazu.

Ich mal abwarten wann die teile da sind.
Ich halte euch am laufendem und mal sehen was der pc dann so bringt und ich denk die aktuellen und alteren spiele kann mann schön flüssig damit spielen auch am LED 44" sollte das klappen


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Das reicht dicke, außer (wie gesagt) ein Spiel würde halt wegen der CPU ab einer gewissen Detailsstufe nicht mehr schnell genug laufen. Was kostet Dich denn das Paket?


----------



## Omexlu (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wohn ja in Luxemburg da sind die Preise ja bissl gesalzener aber ich bekomme das ganze + Montage für 350 EUR.
Ja ich denk das wird dicke reichen, sogar auf dem LED sollte das funzen, funzt ja jetzt auch ausser dass es laggt 

EDIT: Das Gamepad nicht inbegriffen.

Was denks du auf dem LED "44 sollte auch gut klappen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Die größe ist egal, es geht nur um die Auflösung. Und für FullHD ist das kein thema, heutzutage hat fast jeder, der mit einer solchen Grafikkarte spielt, FullHD. Sogar viele mit einer deutlich schwächeren   Ich hab zB viele noch rel neue Spiele wie battlefield BC 2 selbst mit meiner alten Karte, einer AMD 5770, die aktuell nur noch ca. 80€ kostet, in FullHD gespielt auf mittel bis hohen Details.


----------



## Omexlu (31. August 2011)

Ach so und die grösse zB bei mir 44" (117 cm diagonale) spielt das auch keine Rolle?
Sollte also funzen?


----------



## TigerTobi (31. August 2011)

Omexlu schrieb:


> Ach so und die grösse zB bei mir 44" (117 cm diagonale) spielt das auch keine Rolle?
> Sollte also funzen?


 
Das hat er doch nun ausdrücklich geschrieben 

Es ist egal ob du einen 21zoll Monitor mit Full HD Auflösung oder einen TV mit 44zoll Full HD Auflösung hast.
Selbst ein 100zoll TV mit Full HD würde die Games genauso darstellen von der Leistung wie der 21zoller...

Die Größe des TVs hat also nix mit der Auflösung zu tun!


----------



## Omexlu (31. August 2011)

OK dann werd ich testen wenn graka eingebaut is. BIn dann mal gespannt. 
Als erst kommt mal duke nukem und metro 2033 dran


----------



## HNRGargamel (1. September 2011)

der Duke sollte kein Problem darstellen...
Metro 2033 ist hingegen ziemlich hardwarefordernt


----------



## MICHI123 (1. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die größe ist egal, es geht nur um die Auflösung. Und für FullHD ist das kein thema, heutzutage hat fast jeder, der mit einer solchen Grafikkarte spielt, FullHD. Sogar viele mit einer deutlich schwächeren   Ich hab zB viele noch rel neue Spiele wie battlefield BC 2 selbst mit meiner alten Karte, einer AMD 5770, die aktuell nur noch ca. 80€ kostet, in FullHD gespielt auf mittel bis hohen Details.


 sehr richtig.
Mit meiner "Powercolor HD4850 PCS 1024MB GDDR3" die ich vor 18 Monaten gekauft habe, laufen auch heute noch alle spiele top und ich spiele ausschließlich in HD mit 1920x1080. Die Graka hat einfach ein bomben Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gehabt. Auch Videos in 1080p sind kein Problem.
CoD 4 mit höchsten einstellungen und selber am Server hosten mit konstant 80 fps, cod mw2 auf höchsten Details ohne jeden Ruckler, Crysis mit hohen Details in höchster Auflösung auch flüssig, etwa 40fps was für singleplayer noch ausreicht. Black ops auch ohne jede ruckler...


----------



## Omexlu (1. September 2011)

Ok SUper danke euch 
Ich denk auch metro 2033 wird fetzen auch wenn nicht auf ganz hohen details aber es wird klappen. Ich werde jetzt mal mit der gtx 560 ti zocken und wenn die in 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr reicht wird sich ein Gamer-PC zusammengestellt und nicht noch ein HIFI zeug.  Dann gibs auch wiederrum X neue prozessoren und grakarten


----------



## Omexlu (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

Hab die Woche meinen PC wiederbekommen und kann euch sagen hammer 

Also folgendes ist nun vorhanden:
Core2 Quad Q8200 
ASUS gtx 560 ti TOP OC
8 GB

Desweiteren hab ich nun Duke schon durchgezogt und bin momentan bei Metro 2033 auf 44" mit Logitech F710 einfach herrlich. Die Grafikeinstellungen DX11 alles auf ultra hoch nur nicht die 16X dingens da, was ist das eigentlich?

Desweiteren Such ich nach geilen Shootern auch gerne Racing games die richtig geile Grafik haben? Welche könntet ihr empfehlen ?
danke im voraus

Ps. War ein super rat diese GRAKA fetzt


----------



## Zocker14xD (10. September 2011)

Meinst du anistrope filterung oder anti-alising?

Probiers mal mit DIRT 3 (Rally), Shift 2 unleased, Blur, Burning in Paradise oder F1 2010 sind alles echt gute spiele mit toller 
grafik

PS: gute wahl mit der graka  Ich hab das gleiche modell nur nicht von asus


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2011)

Es kommt ja jetzt die Tage das neue F1 2011, scheint sehr gut zu werden.

Wegen 16x: es gibt AA und AF. Das eine glättet Kanten, also dass eine Linie, die quer durchs Bild geht, zB eine Kante eines Hauses. nicht so "Treppenartig" aussieht. Das andere sorgt für "realistischere" Unschärfe von weiter Entfernten Dingen/Texturen, die eher seitlich zu Deinem Blickwinkel liegen. Bei beidem meine ICH, dass 4x oder 8x völlig reicht - die Unterschiede zu höheren Werten merkt man beim Spielen nicht, fressen aber Leistung.


----------



## Omexlu (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten welchen shooter könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2011)

Is Geschmackssache. Willst Du auch MPlayer spielen? Battlefield 3 kommt ja erst noch raus und wird vermutlich für Singleplayer wirklich gut werden, im MP ist es Geschmacksache, da bevorzugen viele das simplere und actionreichere Call of Duty. 

Ich fand Battlefield Bad Company 2 sehr unterhaltsam im Singpleplayer, ebenso CoD Modern Warfare 2. Wenn Du auf düstere Atmosphöre stehst, solltest Du unbedingt mal Dead Space 2 anschauen.


----------



## Omexlu (10. September 2011)

Hallo,

Ok danke mach ich 
Ich habe eben mall Call of juarez - the cartel installiert . Wenn ich es nun starten will kommt kurz ein startscreen und dann wird bildschirm ganz schwarz an was kann das liegen? Auflösung wenn ja wie kann mann  diese einstellen wenn spiel nicht startet ?


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. September 2011)

da blockt warscheinlich die firewall.
4 MP spiele die ich wirklich empfehlen kann: CS 1.6, Q3A(UT 4), Team Fortress 2 und CoD 4.
für singleplayer: dead space 2 - absoluter schock hammer. Borderlands, metro 2033, portal 2.


----------

